# Favorite areas in the UK



## retiredtraveler (Dec 30, 2017)

I travel to the UK every year, primarily for hiking trips, but often combine city walks with country hiking. Any favorite areas of yours? I've been to a number of areas, and am looking for more ideas. I've been to the Lake District, Cornwall, Cotswolds, Yorkshire, London/Oxford/Cambridge/Bath/Glasgow-Edinburgh and will hike the Cairgorms and area arourd Fort William (Glen Coe) this year.
   I really enjoy looking at great architecture as well as getting out in the mountains doing the difficult hikes. I've not been to Wales or Ireland, yet.


----------



## helenbacque (Dec 30, 2017)

My favorite place in the UK for hiking and everything else - the Isle of Skye.  Were I a few years younger, I would live there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 31, 2017)

Helenbaque, as I'm sure you know, there's a lot of difference between visiting a place and living there.  Many of the Western Isles of Scotland are becoming victims of their own popularity.  Roads are becoming congested and facilities are being stretched.  In some cases the police are advising people not to visit unless they have accommodation booked.  There are even calls for a visitor tax.

Retiredtraveler, I recommend several websites to you...

WalkingScotland.com  , WalkHighlands.co.uk  and UndiscoveredScotland.co.uk

Also, if you can access it from the US,  Two programmes by the walker, writer and broadcaster,  Cameron McNeish  have just been shown on BBC TV and are available on iPlayer.  "Roads less travelled"  features the heart of Scotland with a walk round the boundary of the Cairngorms.
This only scratches the surface of the area and only two episodes doesn't do it justice at all.

I have lots of favourite areas in the UK, and you have already mentioned some of them.   For Architecture, history etc...  I would recommend my end of the world.  Aberdeen city (The granite city) - and then follow the Deeside way along to Banchory (and Crathes castle) - on to Ballater  and then to Braemar with Balmoral Castle and the much smaller Braemar castle.  

For sheer beauty and more distilleries than you could count, I cannot think of a better route than the Speyside way, from it's start at Spey Bay to Aviemore.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 31, 2017)

Here are a few photos taken recently round the Speyside way...

1.  The river Spey as it enters the Moray firth at Spey Bay.    Start of the Speyside way - this is a 4 or 5 day walk through the heart of Scotch Whisky country to Aviemore.



2. Bridge over the Spey near Cromdale.  Area has ancient Caledonian pine forests -  home of the rare Capercaille.



3.  Walking the Deeside way towards Ballater.  This was the railway used by Queen Victoria to visit Balmoral.  The train stopped at Ballater because she didn't want a smelly old steam train coming on to her estate!



I've more pics, but they're on my other computer.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2017)

Please visit my old home on the Isle  of Arran if you want to spend your time hiking...it's a beautiful place..... 

http://www.visitarran.com/

 It's a short ferry trip from Ardrossan


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 31, 2017)

Holly, isn't Arran one of the islands that's become a victim of its beauty.  Since ferry crossings became cheaper, I gather that the sheer volume of tourists on Arran and the Western Isles is becoming a real problem.  I don't go near the west coast in summer.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 31, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> Here are a few photos taken recently round the Speyside way...



You have pics of Scotland with almost cloudless, blue skies? Must be fake pics! layful:


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 31, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> My favorite place in the UK for hiking and everything else - the Isle of Skye.  Were I a few years younger, I would live there in a heartbeat.



I think I will take a harder look at Skye and Arran another year. I've not really considered the islands, as yet. I read a great deal of online travel info, so I've read articles about various areas being 'tourist victims'. Of course, being retired, I have the luxury of being able to travel in more of an off-season. 
   Yeah, just too many American tourists mucking about!


----------



## Pam (Dec 31, 2017)

I lived in North Wales for about 4 years and loved the area around Snowdonia. The southern part of Snowdonia is likely to be the less crowded.  I now live about 25 minutes from the Lake District but I see that you've already visited there.

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/south-snowdonia

https://www.visitsnowdonia.info/southern_snowdonia-18.aspx


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 31, 2017)

Pam said:


> I lived in North Wales for about 4 years and loved the area around Snowdonia. The southern part of Snowdonia is likely to be the less crowded.  I now live about 25 minutes from the Lake District but I see that you've already visited there.



I will check out Snowdonia. I have every intent on going back to the Lake District and could combine the trip. Lakes are my favorite area in the UK at this time. I use public transportation and it's so easy to get around. I only scratched the surface on the first trip. Lots of trails there as I assume you know well....
   The big problem I'll have in Wales, which I already have in Scotland, is having to 'google' every place name to get the pronunciation. I have learned that trying to suss out a pronunciation by looking at the word is useless. I then have to write it out, phonetically, so I can be understood. Part of the fun of traveling.


----------

